

Don't like clickbait? Don't click - kelukelugames
http://www.ted.com/talks/sally_kohn_don_t_like_clickbait_don_t_click

======
kelukelugames
Watched this over the weekend, I trained myself to avoid clicking on
sensationalist titles.

HN is very good about banning that kind of trash but occasionally a few fishy
titles show up in the new queue.

